# is the d for me?



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I would like to piggy back on this thread as I am ultimately asking the same Q.

I am doing an ED for July 26th. This will be my first BMW. While I have been interested in diesel engines for a while I've never owned one. I know the old ones were generally slow, smelly, messy,had to be plugged in, but otherwise were super reliable (e.g. 1981 VW Rabbit). I remember when the VW TDI first came out in the mid 90s and was really impressed that they seemed to have cured all of the problems with diesels. The 335d seems to have taken this new generation of diesels to a performance level a whole order of magnitude higher.

While doing research for my BMW I had generally written off the 335's as more than I wanted to spend and placed an order for a 328xi with 6MT (specs below). However, a thread ver in the E90 section about the eco credit got me thinking about switching to a 335d. I am attracted to the mix of power and efficiency. Plus the ZSP wheels on the D are totally badass! Today I test drove the 328i and 335d back-to-back and was really impressed with the power differential. I do have some concerns though.

1) I know the reliability of old school diesels was outstanding ( I knew a guy who had 500k miles on a MB diesel). The original TDI seems to be likewise very reliable. However, the 335d has only been in service for a couple of years and I 'm wondering about the long term reliability of such a sophisticated engine. I am buying this car and want to keep a good while. Is 10 years 100k realistic? Another reason I was drawn to the 328 was the naturally aspirated N52 engine. By all accounts is a reliable power plant (no HPFP issues like the N54). Any info on the relative reliability of the D vs the NA 6?

2) I'm not excited about the slushbox. I drove a 5MT for a decade and have been looking forward to going back. Given the ridiculous amount of torque on the D are there any worries about the longevity of the ZF tranny?

3) I've been reading about diesel fuel standards and state level policies on biodiesel blends and the conflicts these have with BMW/warranty etc. How worried should I be about this? I currently live in AZ but will be moving to central PA in the next year.

Any help sorting some of this out would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

filteq: I would say go for sport or Msport. You just need to be careful. If its your DD then you know roads well. I have had initial problems with those shotgun sounds but now I know what to do. About winters and snow if you have lot of slopes where you might have to stop then you have some problem. With snows on it doesnt go back but it takes a while to start from slope. Only go for 17" rims for snow. I was foolish to get 18". For new englanders cold package is must to have. Seats and steering wheel get heated up in matter of seconds


3ismagic#: There has been lot of discussion on transmission and bio diesel on this diesel forum. But at end there's never been a conclusion. I guess just like me most of owners have decided to give it shot. After 4yr 50k mile warranty I plan to get additional warranty for 2yr/50K. In all M57 has been in production since 2006 and EU friends havent posted any issues till date. There are concerns about urea system that NA 35ds have but in some states it is warranted to longer time and I know MA is in the list and DEF fillups is no big deal. So in all you shouldnt have serious problems till 6yr/100k miles and beyond that its all luck with BMWs


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

The Wikipedia article on diesels says that the service life of a diesel engine is twice that of a gasoline engine.



3ismagic# said:


> I would like to piggy back on this thread as I am ultimately asking the same Q.
> 
> I am doing an ED for July 26th. This will be my first BMW. While I have been interested in diesel engines for a while I've never owned one. I know the old ones were generally slow, smelly, messy,had to be plugged in, but otherwise were super reliable (e.g. 1981 VW Rabbit). I remember when the VW TDI first came out in the mid 90s and was really impressed that they seemed to have cured all of the problems with diesels. The 335d seems to have taken this new generation of diesels to a performance level a whole order of magnitude higher.
> 
> ...


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

filteq said:


> Thank you everyone for the thoughtful replies. This is a really nice forum.
> 
> I have considered the X5d in the past, but I just have no interest in ever owning a car of that size. The 3 series is about as big as I'd go for a daily driver.
> 
> ...


+1 on those who said proper tires and you'll be fine

I survived my first winter in Syracuse, almost 190 inches of snow. I bought Blizzak LM-60's (performance winters). They were phenomenal. They are a bit softer (and a bit better actual snow performance than the LM-25's which preceded them and by which may people swear. They are a bit firmer than the WS60's which are a dedicated Ice and snow tire. They did well on dry pavement too.

About the D...If you have to ask...then absolutely this is the car for you.


----------



## Hybrids4Lunch (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm privileged to drive my US-spec 335d over here in Europe on a daily basis and can honestly say that the car is utterly fantastic. Diesel engines, especially German diesel engines rule the road over here. You just don't see many gas-powered performance cars here; the roads are ruled by diesel performance cars built by Audi, Mercedes, VW, and BMW. The reason is power and efficiency--a gas car simply doesn't deliver both. Find a gas car that can cruise comfortably over 100 mph, give you whiplash acceleration when you hit the gas pedal, and achieve over 30 mpg while you're doing it. An Accura, a Lexus, a Mustang, or even an M3 can do only two of those things max at one time, you're choice.

As for the tire issue, you should have dedicated summer and winter tires on all four wheels. It's really all about operating temperature. Summer tires get too rigid in cold temperatures, to the point where they can't grip the surface adequately. Throw in some snow and ice and they're useless. Winter tires are designed to be softer and maintain grip in colder temperatures. On the flip side, winter tires will be too soft and wear out quickly in hot temeratures...thus the need for summer tires for optimum traction in the heat. All-season tires are an option, but not a good one...they're designed as a compromise...thus they're not great in either winter nor summer.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I have concluded that indeed the d is for me! Now the long wait til BMWNA confirms they can make the switch in the order. Keeping the fingers crossed!


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

...and there was much rejoicing.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## safelight902 (May 4, 2011)

congrat! 3ismagic#


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

When you get your "d" you will migrate from the 5th circle of hell to heaven!


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> I have concluded that indeed the d is for me! Now the long wait til BMWNA confirms they can make the switch in the order. Keeping the fingers crossed!


Like!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Greg Poland was able to switch my order!:thumbup:

We are all systems go to pick-up the 335d. :bow:I am outrageously excited!:supdude::freakdanc::guitar::supdude:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

You will love your d, for highway cruising it cannot be beat and around town the low end torque is addictive.


----------



## Talstar (Jun 11, 2011)

Best car I've owned. I got 28mpg at 90mph on a recent trip.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

You won't regret it!


----------

